# does Sprint PCS work in Maui?



## FlyKaesan (Sep 13, 2008)

I have Sprint PCS phone and was wondering if we can use it around Kaanapali area.
Does it work in major highway area?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 13, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> I have Sprint PCS phone and was wondering if we can use it around Kaanapali area.
> Does it work in major highway area?



Yes . . .  we've been longtime SPRINT cellular customers and had no problems when we were on Maui back in the summer of 03.  We also were staying in the Kaanapali area.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 16, 2008)

how about GPS?  do most of the GPS work in Hawaii/Maui?  
Actually, do I need it or is it not worth taking it.
I got lost few times in Oahu.


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 16, 2008)

GPS will work well in all of Hawaii. I've used TomTom with the GPS receiver in my AT&T phone with no issues. 

Maui is a lot less densely populated than Oahu so there's less of a need to have a GPS, but I find it useful when I'm going to the less touristy areas, such as visiting friends in a neighborhood or going to a restaurant in Kihei or other parts of the island. The tourist places are pretty well marked on most of the free maps available everywhere so if youre mostly doing that, you can leave the GPS at home.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 16, 2008)

*What About Massanutten ?*

Does Sprint PCS work at Massanutten ? 

We're heading over that way next week for a pre-surgery timeshare vacation. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 16, 2008)

I think close to the main highway, I got the signal but not at the deep side of the moutain.
I went there for tubing and didn't get any signals.
I love it during winter time at Mass... but why are you heading over there now?  Are you into golf?
You can come join us at Westin Maui.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 16, 2008)

by the way, you can use GPS to get to Mass...
I did that and it saved us from getting lost and I was able to get some food at the SUPER-Walmart.

Is there Super Walmart at Maui?  I wonder how big of increase in price it would be buying things at Maui Walmart.  Maybe I should start another thread.


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 16, 2008)

There are both a Costco and a K-Mart in Maui. The Costco is not much more than mainland prices so a few things are better purchased there than carried over. The Costco is located on the left at the first traffic light you see when coming out of the airport. Very convenient if you can get your luggage and some basic groceries into the car.


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 16, 2008)

When we were there last May we hit the Kmart first (next door to Costco) and purchased a styrofoam ice chest, some groceries and a couple of items.

Then we went to Costco and purchased chips and salsa, steaks, bread, maca-d nuts, a couple of cook bros shirts & a case of water.   Put the perishables in the ice chest and headed up to Kapaula.   We also ate lunch at the Costco as well.  We head over again in mid-November and basically plan to do it again, although we may forgo the ice chest.


----------



## Living the Dream (Sep 16, 2008)

We were there in August.  Sprint PCS works without a hitch, at least in Kaanapali.  The GPS that sprint has was ok, though not great.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 16, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> When we were there last May we hit the Kmart first (next door to Costco) and purchased a styrofoam ice chest, some groceries and a couple of items.
> 
> Then we went to Costco and purchased chips and salsa, steaks, bread, maca-d nuts, a couple of cook bros shirts & a case of water.   Put the perishables in the ice chest and headed up to Kapaula.   We also ate lunch at the Costco as well.  We head over again in mid-November and basically plan to do it again, although we may forgo the ice chest.



Why wouldn't you do the ice chest?  I thought that would be a great idea since we will be going to the beach often and we would like iced drinks.
I have a feeling I will be going to Costco and Safeway almost every other days.  I drive to Costco and Walmart almost 2 - 3 time a week already.  I don't think we will eat out for breakfast and dinner but lunch, most likely.  I was on strict diet for past few months and I am not sure if I can continue at the island.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 16, 2008)

Living the Dream said:


> We were there in August.  Sprint PCS works without a hitch, at least in Kaanapali.  The GPS that sprint has was ok, though not great.



I think I will pack my GPS since I am also going to stay at Oahu.  I don't think i will use PCS gps but will use their traffic reports and to find stores.  I wonder if that would work.


----------

